# Finally Diagnosed, but...



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

After finally finding the right doctor, but feeling its still not enough.. I finally have been diagnoses with Hashimoto's, even after two FNA I finally have this diagnose,... but I feel like nothing, just feel like I should just go and be a zombie

I am looking and still looking in what I want in my life. I have only my husband and yet that is as far as it gets. I am currently 31 with just an associate's degree. I never had anyone help me. I never even had someone I could look up too. I am tired of all the dead end jobs, the feeling of just not fitting in and the no energy level I have.

I want more, I had a dream of what I wanted to be, what I wanted to do. The only thing that has happened that I thought that would never happen was finding my husband. I have so many unfinished projects, and failed attempts to make anything better for myself.

I want more and yet felt I have been denied everything, (That I feel like I have, and I know I shouldn't put blame on others, but this is how I feel) Every night I have been trying to keep it together, but past couple of months I keep breaking down at night. Not even being off for a week of vacation has helped.

I have finally been diagnosed with Hashimoto's and yet thinking this would help in getting the help would finally give me answers to my problems of the memory problems, comprehension, the pain I feel and this list could go on, but I feel nothing has changed. Nothing to make anything better.

What do I do? I can't keep relying on my husband for everything. Where do I go when counseling hasn't helped and when even begging for the basic need of wanting to live a life like everyone has been denied?

I have tried to go back to school, can't pass any job questioners to get a different job, and there is no one I have around me to help me or trust.

What do I do? Where do I go. I am lost.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

What is your diagnosis and are you on medicine for it? If you are; what and how much! Also, have you ever had your FREE T3 checked?

Info above on that!


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Depression

Anxiety

Lack of interest

Emotional rollercoaster ride......................

These are all symptoms of your newly diagnosed disease.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

So what's holding you back?

I don't ask to be a jerk, I'm being serious. I know Hashi's sucks. I know how it impacts quality of life. I know how it makes hard things that much harder. And I know how frustrating it is to compare yourself to people without these types of conditions and think how much easier they have it.

But, when the rubber meets the road, it's not a death sentence. Therefore, you are making the choice to let it control your life. If you want to further your education, do it. If you want to finish a project, do it. Don't make Hashi's the project or the focus of your life. Power through it. Make the decision not to let the disese control you.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Ditto, ditto, ditto to everything joplin said! Hashi's can cause anxiety, depression and more when untreated or mis-treated, but really the only thing holding you back is you. I've had days when the Hashi's is raging and I feel like nothing is going to get better and I'm never going to feel normal, but I force myself out of bed, get going and kick my own butt into gear. The side effects of this disesase can make it seem like nothing is good, but only if YOU let it.


----------



## Dolly (Apr 24, 2013)

Honey, I agree with joplin and jenny. The only thing holding you back is YOU. Yes, thyroid disease sucks. BIG TIME. We all know exactly how bad it is. It can sometimes make you feel like you want to just throw your hands up in the air and give up.

Simply being diagnosed with the issue is only HALF of the problem. Having your issue treated properly is the other half. And, when you start treatment, it isn't going to be like flipping a light switch. Your body has to have time to adjust....you may have to change your dosage or type of medication once or twice.....or three or four times, or even more. It is a long, hard road. But trust me, no matter how hard it is for you, there are a lot of people out there who have it much MUCH worse than you.

The motivation to improve your life is going to have to come from WITHIN YOU. There have been mornings when I was so utterly EXHAUSTED that I wanted to just stay in bed and pull the covers up over my head, but I HAD TO keep going. I am a single Mom, and my son has nobody that he can count on except for ME. Like they say, life has no remote. You have to get up and change it yourself.

HUGS to you. Keep fighting, and start taking the steps to make your life exactly as you want it. Don't give up. NEVER give up.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Couldn't agree more with Joplin.

Figure out what you want to do with your life, then find out the steps you need to do to get there. Forget about the disease. In the grand scheme of things it's annoying.

What is your passion in life?


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

Andros said:


> Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
> http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> ...


They just lowered my meds. Armour 120 mg. The lowered it due too much T3


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> So what's holding you back?
> 
> I don't ask to be a jerk, I'm being serious. I know Hashi's sucks. I know how it impacts quality of life. I know how it
> makes hard things that much harder. And I know how frustrating it is to compare yourself to people without these types of conditions and think how much easier they have it.
> ...


Your not being a jerk. But when I have had everything crumble in my hands it's get to a point of I am not sure anymore

I also don't have the money to do what I need to do. Money has been an issue. I have even attempted to work two jobs, but that put too much of a strain on me, I fought having two jobs for a whole year. College was just a waste, when I applied to any scholarships I could, begged for money, and fought with my dad for help. All I wanted to do after that was work and work and get away.


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

CA-Lynn said:


> Couldn't agree more with Joplin.
> 
> Figure out what you want to do with your life, then find out the steps you need to do to get there. Forget about the disease. In the grand scheme of things it's annoying.
> 
> What is your passion in life?


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't know anymore. I have a long list, but I don't have the resources to do them. I keep getting up in the mornings hoping that this will be my day. The active and sometimes draining dreams keep bothering me. I just honesty don't know what to do.

The only thing I have been working on is starting on writing again.


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

creepingdeath said:


> Depression
> 
> Anxiety
> 
> ...


I have tried meds to help, but nothing is helping...


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

jenny v said:


> Ditto, ditto, ditto to everything joplin said! Hashi's can cause anxiety, depression and more when untreated or mis-treated, but really the only thing holding you back is you. I've had days when the Hashi's is raging and I feel like nothing is going to get better and I'm never going to feel normal, but I force myself out of bed, get going and kick my own butt into gear. The side effects of this disesase can make it seem like nothing is good, but only if YOU let it.


I havent let it get me. I am up out of bed by 6 am or a little later, I get breakfast done, and I am working all day and still come home to cook, wash, and play with my rabbit... I just feel the mental side of it all is staring to wear me down more


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

Dolly said:


> Honey, I agree with joplin and jenny. The only thing holding you back is YOU. Yes, thyroid disease sucks. BIG TIME. We all know exactly how bad it is. It can sometimes make you feel like you want to just throw your hands up in the air and give up.
> 
> Simply being diagnosed with the issue is only HALF of the problem. Having your issue treated properly is the other half. And, when you start treatment, it isn't going to be like flipping a light switch. Your body has to have time to adjust....you may have to change your dosage or type of medication once or twice.....or three or four times, or even more. It is a long, hard road. But trust me, no matter how hard it is for you, there are a lot of people out there who have it much MUCH worse than you.
> 
> ...


Thank you.. I am working on not letting this get me down. I am up from the time I get up, to the point I am in bed. I am just so mentally tired. It took me to the end of the week of my vacation to even stop thinking of the crap I have to deal with at work... Now that I have been back at work I am ready to walk, but I can't I have bills, and I am holding on for a different position, holding on hope that I will get this position, even though my supervisors will have their way and start their BS again.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

So it sounds like the focus needs to be on your professional life and how to deal with it.

Poor thyroid gets blamed for so much.


----------



## Ksum (Jun 21, 2014)

Cassleer you must be going through a rough time. I know I have and continue to have stressful days of just thinking about the future, why me?, why is there no cure? What else will happen to me? and even thinking about whether marrying and having kids is something I want. I'm only 22 :/

I currently don't have any symptoms, but I feel eventually I will :/ and that scares me.
What scares me even most is being diagnosed with another disease. I look at life now with a different lens. I put on a brave face for those around me but don't really find any joy in the things I do. I hope I grow out of this way of thinking.

You're still young and have plenty to live for. There is a great community of people, especially on this website, that offer so much love and information. I know I am grateful for them. Eventually you will pull out of this way of thinking, as will I.

Work and school can be stressful but it's definitely doable. I know plenty of adults and parents that have gone back to school and with kids and a job. You don't have to be a doctor but there are plenty of schools out there that offer education for in demand careers in less than a year. Perhaps lvn, nurses aid, or medical assistant? You get good benefits too when you work in the medical field.

You seem to have an awesome husband. My rabbit never played with me :/ haha
I hope you find strength in these stressful times.


----------



## Snowflake (Jul 12, 2014)

If you've just been diagnosed and have only started the meds, remember it takes time for the meds to work. Once you get back some energy, once you start feeling more clear headed, you'll be better able to plan the future you want.

Meanwhile, give yourself a break. Your life is not a two hour movie. It is a journey, and part of that journey goes through the swamp and across the dessert. Everybody has low points. Few people achieve success - however you want to define it - quickly. And be careful to define success on your terms. A happy marriage is a success. Do you know how many marriages fail?

Take some time to write a list of things you have accomplished in life. Count everything, no matter how small. Examples - I created that wedding scrapbook. I finished that typing course. I keep my roses healthy and looking great. I connected the printer without any help. Get those positive ideas flowing. Add to the list every day.

You and I (and tons of others) have to WORK at being positive. Part is our disease, which has these negative mental components. Part is setbacks in our lives that make us feel small, or useless, or unwanted. Look at those setbacks square in the eye. Say - You do not define me! You are a passing thing. When I look back, I see some of those low places as adding to my life in ways I couldn't imagine at the time. Look around you. What are you learning from this experience? It can be really hard to see, but it is there.

Time is not your enemy. So what if you are in your 30s and are not in the place you want to be? I got my Masters at age 40, and another woman in our group was 50! Because of our life experience we were able to connect to the material better than the younger members of our class.

I know it's hard to be positive. I struggle too. I am trying to get a new job and have not gotten a single interview. So I've stepped back. I'm looking at my options.

Mostly, right now, give yourself a break. And let me know how it goes. I care.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

cassleer

Can you please post some lab's with ranges please.

How long have you been on replacement medications?


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

Ksum said:


> Cassleer you must be going through a rough time. I know I have and continue to have stressful days of just thinking about the future, why me?, why is there no cure? What else will happen to me? and even thinking about whether marrying and having kids is something I want. I'm only 22 :/
> 
> I currently don't have any symptoms, but I feel eventually I will :/ and that scares me.
> What scares me even most is being diagnosed with another disease. I look at life now with a different lens. I put on a brave face for those around me but don't really find any joy in the things I do. I hope I grow out of this way of thinking.
> ...


I am trying, but work is turning into a total nightmare. Since I have come back from vaction my co-workers have been giving me what I call the bitch shoulder, ingnoring me and just when I try to talk just shut me down. I cant keep doing this, This is why keep finding diffrent jobs, I can't do this. I cant even get a transfer at work.


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

Snowflake said:


> If you've just been diagnosed and have only started the meds, remember it takes time for the meds to work. Once you get back some energy, once you start feeling more clear headed, you'll be better able to plan the future you want.
> 
> Meanwhile, give yourself a break. Your life is not a two hour movie. It is a journey, and part of that journey goes through the swamp and across the dessert. Everybody has low points. Few people achieve success - however you want to define it - quickly. And be careful to define success on your terms. A happy marriage is a success. Do you know how many marriages fail?
> 
> ...


He did lower my Amour since my T3 was high

TSH 3rd Gen 2.71 (0.27 - (4.20)

Free T4 1.05 (.93 - 1.70)

T3, Free H 6.95 (2.30 - 4.20)

Anti- tpo H 66 (- <=34)

Antiithryglobulin Antibody H 326 (-<=115)

I am on Amour 120 mg a day. I have been on the meds since high school and should have been on them sooner way back in 2nd when my weight just exploded.


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

Snowflake said:


> If you've just been diagnosed and have only started the meds, remember it takes time for the meds to work. Once you get back some energy, once you start feeling more clear headed, you'll be better able to plan the future you want.
> 
> Meanwhile, give yourself a break. Your life is not a two hour movie. It is a journey, and part of that journey goes through the swamp and across the dessert. Everybody has low points. Few people achieve success - however you want to define it - quickly. And be careful to define success on your terms. A happy marriage is a success. Do you know how many marriages fail?
> 
> ...


thank you for careing. I just get up so I can help pay the bills and hope that tommrrow will be my day, but it hasnt. Its all the same. I dont know how much of the stupid stuff I have to deal with work. There are no other jobs here, I cant get a transfer, and I cant even pass the stuip questionieares to even get another job anywhere.


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

Ksum said:


> Cassleer you must be going through a rough time. I know I have and continue to have stressful days of just thinking about the future, why me?, why is there no cure? What else will happen to me? and even thinking about whether marrying and having kids is something I want. I'm only 22 :/
> 
> I currently don't have any symptoms, but I feel eventually I will :/ and that scares me.
> What scares me even most is being diagnosed with another disease. I look at life now with a different lens. I put on a brave face for those around me but don't really find any joy in the things I do. I hope I grow out of this way of thinking.
> ...


I am working on it. I just get up and do everything. i just cant stand going to work anymore. I have had it. I don't understand what is going on with my co-workers. They are starting to treat me more like crap. I don't know if anything was said when I was going on vaction and now its gotten worse. I can't even get a transfer to a diffrent department and no other jobs right now.

Stewart lets me play with him but no holding or grabing, its mostly petting and catching him being naughty, like climbing in the box of lunch pales looking for stuff.


----------



## cassleer (Oct 16, 2013)

I have been trying and doing what everyone suggested but nothing

I am have been feeling really bad. I have been feeling really weak and ache all over. It feels I am having constant nightmares. I also feel my sleep is not going great again. I have been having my good and bad days, but it feel s the bad is out weighing the good.

I am hurting aching in my shoulders, arms, and in the evenings the pain has been more. I am also starting to hurt in my feet and legs. I am tried, feeling drained. It just feels like I am dragging something behind me.

I am staring to lose more interest in everything, and finding a better job is making me feel worthless. I have been snapping/ getting upset, angry with anything not going right and also getting angrier over stuff in general.

I also feel like I need to eat more. I feel starved.

I am up working on something from the time I am up in the morning till I go to bed. I have been going out doing some things but it's not enough. I am tired.

I am having a hard enough time focusing sometimes.

All I have making me happy is my husband and pet rabbit. I am feeling lost


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

OK, now is the time to find a psychologist who specializes in cognitive behavioral therapy. You need a steady "partner" to show you the tools for getting your life back on track. I don't think you can blame the thyroid for all of what's going on.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

If you are getting different and newer symptoms you should contact your Doctors.

I have Hashimoto's also and a very bad case of it.

Your physical symptoms sound very similar to mine.

I am also depressed somewhat but from what I am reading in your post you sound what I would call dangerously depressed.

You need to contact your care provider and explain how you feel.

If your current Physician doesn't seem to be helping you, you have the right to find another.

Your symptoms are probably from your thyroid disease and you are not getting the proper treatment.

TRUST ME, I know how bad it can be.

Keep searching and do not give up till you find a treatment that works.


----------



## eternalflame30 (Mar 6, 2013)

You probably need to see a psychiatrist. It sounds like you need some medication for your depression, clinical depression or mental illness of any kind can cause those symptoms along with thyroid. I'm bipolar and I understand how you feel I also know I have more depressive qualities with my illness and hhashimotos certainly does not help when it flares up, however on the right meds my life is much more improved.
Lisa


----------

